

Ask HN: What open source projects are you working on this weekend? - coffeecodecouch


======
louthy
My C# monad and parser combinator library (based on Haskell's Parsec). Still
very much v0.1 but coming along nicely :)

[https://github.com/louthy/csharp-monad](https://github.com/louthy/csharp-
monad)

